# Microsoft starts taking sign ups for its Skype Translator preview



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Skype Translator will translate selected languages in real time between the participating parties. It will display an on-screen transcript of the call and provide translated Skype instant message chats in 45 languages.


Here


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks, but the other party does not want or even know how to set it up. Anyway I prefer the chat rooms that we have set up.


----------

